# IVF Drugs Clomid and menopur



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Looking for some advise 
I am not sure re my drugs regime for IVF *clomid and menopur * with cetrotide down reg from day 6 usually 
I am wondering if i should ask for a change as do not seem to know anyone else having clomid with iVF and have read not really reccomended for too long in the 40+ age group 
i have produced 7 eggs an this regime on 3 occasions but feel that perhaps it would be better to ask for change ??

Any advise re clomid use with stimulation drugs and IVF i am aware menopur is FSh and LH and perhaps better for my age group but wonder if my body is getting use to and perhaps change to 
gonal f

Dianne


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

anything 

Dianne


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Dianne,

I've never heard for using Clomid with IVF before, though you seem to be getting a good number of eggs with it.
Maybe they think you might be at risk for ohss if you use Menopur, Because when i was on Clomid i was lucky to get one egg each time but with Menopur-2amps (i think this is quite a low dose) i got 13 1st time then 17 2nd time. 
For our 1st 2 IVF cycles i stimmed with Menopur, and as i was getting a large number of eggs but not good quality i asked to change to a different stimms drug. My clinic changed me to Gonal F for our 3rd cycle and it didn't do us any good, i got much less eggs and of the same quality. I'm now back to Menopur for our 4th. (I'd say most of the time your clinic will know best)

I'd say it was worth asking about it though. They might put your mind at rest about using Clomid again or they might let you try a different stimms drug.

Luck and love
Kia.x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Nikkiank has been using Clomid & Gonal F for her IUI TX (sadly  she has just had a Misscarrige from this months tx) not sure what drugs she used for her IVF TX.

I'm sure she would help if you pm her. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=11866

Good luck! LOL Charlie xx


----------



## bev22 (May 14, 2004)

Hi Dianne
i was using Clomid and menopur on my last cycle and had a really good cycle  - producing 8 eggs, sadly i got a negative but am due to start again in March using clomid and menopur again on a short protocol.  Maybe discuss your protocol with your consultant as i only produced 2 eggs on just menopur so using the clomid really helped me.

good luck
Bev


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi i was on clomid for my first ever treatment of iui, but had bad side effects from it, very moody, irritable during normal 5 day period i bled for an extra 5 days on top, felt pains inside of uterus, quite bad, anway second attempt was on gonal f fro iui again...Ivf in nov/dec straight on bruselin and gonal f and did well  on the drugs even surprised the nurses....
this time round short protocol want to put me on clomid and gonal f but i have refused because clomid does not suit everyone!  so am going without and will only be using bruselin and gonal f.....nurse said some people clomid affects the lining of the uterus makes it thinner, this is what must have happened to me, anyway i never want to go on that drug ever again, it did not suit me!


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Visnjak 
Thank you for the reply 
what dose of buserelin are you to having this time 
i am very unsure about the whole clomid thing 
Dianne


----------

